# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Grupe podrske za jednoroditeljske obitelji

## barbara s

Postovani, 
pozivamo roditelje jednoroditeljskih obitelji na sudjelovanje u grupu podrske u kojoj ce se kroz druzenje, razmjenu iskustava, podrsku i osnazivanje raditi na prepoznavanju i kontroli emocija, tehnikama smanjenja stresa,  unapređenju intereakcijskih vjestina (komunikacija, afirmativne  poruke)..
Grupu ce voditi Maria Tomic Preiner dipl. psiholog i Barbara Sajko dipl. socijalni radnik. Velicina grupe je ogranicena na max. 8-10 polaznika. 
Grupa ce se nalaziti srijedom od 18 30-20 00h u prostorijama udruge LET Radnicki dol 10.
Sve informacije i prijave mozete dobiti u Udruzi Let na br. telefona: 48 23 041.
Lijep pozdrav
Barbara Sajko

----------

